# 525 lb Bear from Dukes Creek



## buckdog1 (Sep 30, 2011)

A good friends dad, Alfred Summerour, killed this bear at dukes creek this morning. They had to weigh it on the scales at the rock quarry. The pictures dont do it justice.


----------



## FMBear (Sep 30, 2011)

That's one heck of a bear!  Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2011)

Great bear. Id hate to have to drag him. I don't see any way possible to bring one out that size around here. How'd they get it out?


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## buckdog1 (Sep 30, 2011)

It took 7 people to drag it out.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow!! That's a load


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 1, 2011)

wow what a hoss!  Congrats to him! Is it bear season or is this north ga?


----------



## jabb06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Good lord thats a big bear.I think id make a mess of myself if I ran into a bear while hunting.


----------



## Rem 742 (Oct 3, 2011)

Great bear!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

WoW! That's a nice bear. What is the state record weight with a bow?


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 3, 2011)

what a beast ... congrats to the hunter ...


----------



## buckdog1 (Oct 3, 2011)

There has been bigger killed with a bow but i think this is the biggest killed with a crossbow. Someone let me know if they know of a bigger one.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Oct 10, 2011)

I think a 573lb one was taken by crossbow last year.  I think the article is in GON.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, Awesome Bruin there!


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats on a nice one


----------



## pnome (Oct 10, 2011)

Big fat bear!  Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Oct 11, 2011)

big o joker.congrads to the hunter.monster georgia bear.What was in his belly  100 pounds of acorns?


----------

